# Emergency! Sick Chicken! Adnormal Eggs!



## korenbutkovich (5 mo ago)

One of my chickens, Scotland, a Plymouth Rock, almost a year old, who is the biggest of the four I have recently (Tonight) started acting off.

I noticed a week ago one of my chickens was laying soft eggs, no shell - so I got oyster shells yesterday. TODAY, I noticed Scottland resting outside. She's usually moving along with the rest. Something feels off. When she got up to move around she seemed more bloated then normal. I checked her crop and it felt normal.

Then I checked her vent which also looked normal except whitish liquid stuff on her feathers. Along with that she moved slow and wasn't acting like her cheerful self.

I gave her a small epston salt bath and cleaned her little booty. Afterwards, I saw she layed another soft membrane egg outside the coop along with yellow dropping which I assumed was yolk.

She was acting a bit more normal. Kinda like how humans finally reveal their constipation. I'm still considered though and need recommendations. What could I do? what can I add to their diet?

Update! I posted in the comments too. I'm really concerned cause she laid a weird egg today and I want to know what is happening and what I can do for her while I wait for aqua mox, dewormer and calcuim to arrive hopefully
































tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll holler for @dawg53. 

She might be going into a molt. The heat could be affecting her if your in one of the areas that's suffering so much. There are so many causes for laying rubber eggs. 

Anyway, dawg has stayed up on laying issues. If he spots something he'll give you tips on what to do.


----------



## korenbutkovich (5 mo ago)

korenbutkovich said:


> One of my chickens, Scotland, a Plymouth Rock, almost a year old, who is the biggest of the four I have recently (Tonight) started acting off.
> 
> I noticed a week ago one of my chickens was laying soft eggs, no shell - so I got oyster shells yesterday. TODAY, I noticed Scottland resting outside. She's usually moving along with the rest. Something feels off. When she got up to move around she seemed more bloated then normal. I checked her crop and it felt normal.
> 
> ...





robin416 said:


> I'll holler for @dawg53.
> 
> She might be going into a molt. The heat could be affecting her if your in one of the areas that's suffering so much. There are so many causes for laying rubber eggs.
> 
> Anyway, dawg has stayed up on laying issues. If he spots something he'll give you tips on what to do.


Thank you! I heard it might be vent gleet too? But it as been hot the past few days. I've changed their water a few times adding ice too it. They have shade and I've even tried a mister (they hated that) but I give them frozen fruit too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vent gleet has a nasty odor. I've never experienced it so I can't tell you how nasty. 

The pasty substance can be due to drinking extra because of the heat causing the droppings to be looser.


----------



## korenbutkovich (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Vent gleet has a nasty odor. I've never experienced it so I can't tell you how nasty.
> 
> The pasty substance can be due to drinking extra because of the heat causing the droppings to be looser.


I have smelled some odd stuff lately but never could have guessed it was coming from her. It seems treating her for vet gleet would be the number one thing I do and go from there. She's doing so well! dust bathing still! but i know chickens hide pain very well.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

korenbutkovich said:


> I have smelled some odd stuff lately but never could have guessed it was coming from her. It seems treating her for vet gleet would be the number one thing I do and go from there. She's doing so well! dust bathing still! but i know chickens hide pain very well.


Is she still bloated? If so it might be a good idea to check for sour crop. My chicken moo had bad sour crop, and from what your saying it sounds kinda like what moo was like. I may just be early, better to check now then later as I say.


----------



## korenbutkovich (5 mo ago)

Chick named small fri said:


> Is she still bloated? If so it might be a good idea to check for sour crop. My chicken moo had bad sour crop, and from what your saying it sounds kinda like what moo was like. I may just be early, better to check now then later as I say.


I check their crop every morning and she's less bloated then she was a couple of days ago. I got some prebiotic with vitamin D and E for their water and she's eating like a maniac. Got them a block treat today and they all went crazy. I wanna say it's the heat too. She as her wings spread so I put ice in the water. 

I just checked again the crop and it's not full. Also checked their vents and they look normal. 

I stopped with the frozen fruit just in case they were getting to much.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

korenbutkovich said:


> I check their crop every morning and she's less bloated then she was a couple of days ago. I got some prebiotic with vitamin D and E for their water and she's eating like a maniac. Got them a block treat today and they all went crazy. I wanna say it's the heat too. She as her wings spread so I put ice in the water.
> 
> I just checked again the crop and it's not full. Also checked their vents and they look normal.
> 
> I stopped with the frozen fruit just in case they were getting to much.


Ok do you have fans you can put into the yard. That's helps my flock in the hundred degree weather.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It appears your hen laid a lash egg as a result of possible salpingitis which is a bacterial infection in the oviduct.
I dont think she has a severe infection but it would be best to get her started on the AquaMox when it arrives.
Dosage is one 250mg tablet or capsule twice a day for 5 days.

Also consider giving her Vitamin D which helps with calcium absorption.


----------



## korenbutkovich (5 mo ago)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok do you have fans you can put into the yard. That's helps my flock in the hundred degree weather.


I do! I'll hook them up now. Thank you!


dawg53 said:


> It appears your hen laid a lash egg as a result of possible salpingitis which is a bacterial infection in the oviduct.
> I dont think she has a severe infection but it would be best to get her started on the AquaMox when it arrives.
> Dosage is one 250mg tablet or capsule twice a day for 5 days.
> 
> Also consider giving her Vitamin D which helps with calcium absorption.


I ordered some Aquamox yesterday and I got some vitamin d today! Thank you for all the information! Is there a specific way I should give the Aquamox? I got yogurt I heard it healthy for them. do I mix it with anything?


----------

